# Sproul Sr. in St. Louis w/ Derek Thomas on predestinaion



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 23, 2005)

Just wanted everyone to know that i will be heading out from Mempho this am to go up to St. Louis to hang with these cats...will let everyone know how it was...If you are going to be there, maybe we can meet!!! u2u me if you are going to be there!

p.s.- remember to be in prayer for the Rita action this weekend


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wanted everyone to know that the conference went very well with a tremendous attendance (one person said 2500 folks!) If you are familiar w Sproul, then you have already heard his lectures on predestination, however, Dr.Thomas was great! His lecture on God's sovereignty was by far the best of the weekend. The Q and A sessions were fairly intense as well. I think Sproul has gotten to the point where he does not at all mind pointing out those people or things that are pulling down Evangelicalism. I suppose he has always been bold, but he seemed particularly Fiesty! i would love to hear from some of you RTS Jackson guys about your dealings w DR. THomas

p.s.- I wore my RTS shirt i purchased when i visisted the Jackson campus....I think some of those Covenant guys were looking at me 
funny?:bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 26, 2005)

Great! A couple from our church went and said that it was excellent.


----------



## AdamM (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, the lectures by Dr. Thomas were in my opinion, the highlight of the conference (maybe because I have already heard so much of Sproul's material over the years.) The crowd was huge, with quite a few overflow seats sold and I am sure it surpassed what they had originally hoped to draw. The Q&A sessions were great too. 

I too think it would be great to hear from our RTS folks about Dr. Thomas. I spoke to him briefly about his Banner of Truth Galatians commentary and ref21 web site and he came across as a very kind and thoughtful pastor/teacher. The seminar he spoke about where the class goes through the Institutes chapter by chapter would I think be a gotta take it class.


----------

